# Tinta para imprimir circuitos impresos (Xerox)



## Fhrozen (Nov 2, 2009)

Fuente: http://www.neoteo.com/tinta-para-imprimir-circuitos-impresos-xerox.neo

Para realizar un circuito impreso, el mecanismo que utilizan la mayoría de los aficionados a la electrónica, comienza con una impresión láser del circuito a realizar. La imagen se transfiere al cobre y luego este es atacado con una sustancia química capaz de descomponer el cobre que aún sigue expuesto. Los fabricantes de circuitos impresos “_profesionales_” siguen un camino bastante parecido. Pero Xerox, una empresa de la que puede decirse cualquier cosa menos que no se dedica a la investigación y desarrollo de las tecnologías mas variopintas, ha puesto a punto una tinta basada en compuestos metálicos que puede “_imprimir_” directamente las placas de circuitos. En efecto, la tinta de Xerox, que puede utilizarse hasta con una impresora hogareña,* es perfectamente conductora y puedes soldar sobre ella. *



El futuro, para Xerox, es flexible.



*Las características de esta tinta seguramente marcarán un antes y un después en la industria electrónica.* En primer lugar, si eres un aficionado puedes irte olvidando de la plancha y de los químicos: simplemente imprimes el diseño de tu circuito sobre alguna clase de material aislante, agujereas, sueldas, y ya tienes tu cacharro funcionando. En segundo lugar,* el sistema de Xerox permite utilizar como base cualquier material aislante y flexible.* Así como durante años oímos hablar de las pantallas OLED enrollables (_aunque muy poca gente vio una de verdad_), parece que este sistema permitirá crear placas de circuito adaptables a cualquier superficie, incluso a las prendas de vestir.

Al respecto,  Paul Smith, el encargado del desarrollo de la tinta especial en el Xerox Research Centre de Canadá, dice que “_hemos encontrado la bala de plata que podrían hacer realidad cosas como ropa y juegos electrónicos de bajo costo hoy mismo. Este avance significa que ahora la industria tiene la capacidad de imprimir placas electrónicas en una amplia gama de materiales y a un menor costo_.”  Xerox tiene planes para utilizar esta tecnología en lectores de ebooks livianos y flexibles -seguramente combinando sus nuevas placas con las *pantallas OLED* “_fantasma_” que mencionamos antes- o en la fabricación de circuitos relacionados con los tags RFID. El futuro, para Xerox, es flexible.


*Opinion:* Bueno, no hay naa que decir, ciertamente espero prontas noticias para la adquisicion de esta tinta q nos puede simplificar todo el proceso de serigrafiado, para los que utilizan ese metodo


Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Nov 2, 2009)

Esto sirve para circuitos digitales y de baja potencia, porque el grosor de las pistas que se pueda lograr con esto sería mucho menor que el de las clásicas PCB (en realidad, estos si que serían "impresos").


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (Nov 2, 2009)

Seguramente  Se aplicara en impresora especial  para  Remarcar  y  "Re-Re negritas"  para dale mas espesor  a las lineas ( para que sea factible soldar y dale mas capacidad de potencia)  se le puede aplicar  por atras  y adelante cualquier pelicula autoaderible plastica que de de mas grosor y estabilidad a la hoja y hacerla de pelicula de proteccion al impreso.   Espero pronto lo veamos  en las tiendas.


----------



## felipealmanza1 (Nov 7, 2009)

obviamente no vas a tener un motor trifasico funciando atravez de tu chaqueta, pero si podrias escuchar musica sin cables molestos, tambien serviria para no utilizar chalecos mientras vas en moto solo bastaria con prender los leds que llevas en tu camisa o buso, tendria demasiadas aplicaciones esperemos que llege rapidisimo a el mercado


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 7, 2009)

Lastima que no indiquen los mhoms/cm2, no lo veo muy claro, soldar seguro que no. mejor dicho pegar componentes.

Ademas si lleva disolventes se formaran bolitas microscopicas, o sea una buena fuente de ruidos.

Pero para prototipos rapidos y sobretodo digitales deberian ir bien.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 7, 2009)

No se como estarán hechas, pero las pistas conductivas transparentes, y creo que también flexibles, ya existen. De hecho, las pantallas LCD las utilizan.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2009)

las posibilidades son muchisimas, encima ya de el vamos dice "de bajo costo" .
en general cada cosa nueva es cara al principio.

de verdad xerox se pasa.

ya con hablar de reconstruir pistas, o incluso el diseñar con el sistema "estandard" placas universales de islas (soldado estandard) *las cuales uno unira como mas le convenga con un simple marcador.*
me parece BUENISIMO y que las ventajas solo dependen de la imaginacion de c/u .


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 10, 2009)

este invento junto a la tinta electrónica para hacer periódicos electrónicos o revista iría muy bien.sobre todo por la capacidad de doblegarlo i de ser pequeño i de poco peso


----------



## Daniss1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dos cosas:
1-si quieres soldar componentes¿lo tienes que hacer sobre el papel o se puede imprimir sobre una placa de otro material mas grueso y que se pueda perforar??
2-Creo que no iria aqui pero bueno: ¿seria un buen sustituto de el diseño de circuitos como hasta ahora?
y ahora aparte de esto: no tengo impresora laser, para diseñar los circuitos si los imprimo con una normal ¿se puede pegar la tinta en la placa como pasa con el toner?
Si no,  como podria hacer pistas finas y precisas, con el edding 3000 que usaba hasta ahora en muchos casos no me llega para hacerlo tan fino. ¿alguna solucion?
¿esta tinta se puede comprar ya para todas las impresoras o aun no esta comercializada?¿se podria recargar los cartucho de esta tinta?
Perdon si son muchas preguntas pero es que en esto soy bastante nuevo, admeas hasta ahora solo hacia circuitos sencillos con el edding pero ahora ya no puedo, supongo que las ultimas preguntas dependeran del fabricante pero agradeceria tambien alguna pèqueña orientacion sobre ello
Un saludo


----------



## Fhrozen (Nov 30, 2009)

Bueno, despues de tiempo y tener una larga charla con los de Xerox, alfin consegui algo:
, los datasheets de las tintas de plata, y tinta dielectrica se encuentran en ese comprimido, ademas me dice los costos, copio y pego: 

$500 for 10 mL of silver ink, $180 for 10 mL of semiconductor ink, and $150 for 10 mL of dielectric ink. bueno si alguien desea adquirir una muestra depende supongo tb del lugar donde este para q te envien desde los estados, asi que pueden hacer sus pedidos y pruebas a traves de este pata: 

fazila.seker@xrcc.xeroxlabs.com, suerte y a ver que tal les va

Saludos


----------



## Romyggar (Nov 30, 2009)

500 Dólares? uy! eso si es caro.... en eso tenía razon fernadob, tan nueva la tecnología, tan cara tinta.....

Cuando salgan algunas aplicaciones que usen esta nueva tecnología, quizá empiecen a bajar los precios...porque con esa cantidad de dinero, es mejor mandar a hacer las placas en fibra y de forma profesional....

Es verdad que las ventajas son muchas, pero por ahora el bolsillo no me dá!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

La tinta conductora existe desde por lo menos los años 80, ya que en cierto libro antiguo se mencionaba que las pistas cortadas se pueden puentear con eso. Obviamente, eso no tendría todas las prestaciones de esta tinta, pero quiero hacer notar como a veces cosas que parecen totalmente nuevas ya existen desde hace tiempo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 1, 2009)

la tinta de plata conductora para arreglar impresos?? croe que delta la comercializa

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

Podría ser el hito entre los fabricantes de ropa "electronica" pero dudo que remplazen a la fiel fenolica como un PCB medianamente profesional. La razón es que ningún circuito coherente necesita que este sea flexible... Aparte de los riesgos que esto conlleva.

En general es buena idea!!!

Saludos!!!

PD: Y con ese precio, dudo que logre algo, por lo menos ahora...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

Entonces los libros electrónicos no son coherentes.


----------



## sin7 (Dic 10, 2009)

excelente aporte ... esto va a reducir mucho los tamaños de los circuitos.


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 15, 2010)

Interesante, reduciriamos tiempo haciendo nuestros pcb's


----------



## panchit0 (Ene 29, 2010)

Que buena tio yo me quejaba de que mis circuitos eran muy grandes pero con esto hago uno lo enrrollo un poco y lo meto en un cilindro y queda chevere!!!!!!


----------



## ibdali (Ene 29, 2010)

que buen método, me ahorraría muchos dolores de cabeza a la hora de hacer placas, pueda ser que salga al mercado rápidamente.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 3, 2010)

A modo de curiosidad, Xerox inventó la primera interfaz gráfica que conocimos.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daniss1 dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> y ahora aparte de esto: no tengo impresora laser, para diseñar los circuitos si los imprimo con una normal ¿se puede pegar la tinta en la placa como pasa con el toner?
> Si no,  como podria hacer pistas finas y precisas, con el edding 3000 que usaba hasta ahora en muchos casos no me llega para hacerlo tan fino. ¿alguna solucion?
> Un saludo



Podes imprimirlos con chorro de tinta y despues sacar fotocopia en filmina o papel comun y ahi si pasarlo con la plancha. Si buscas hay un monton de tutoriales de como hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Raedon (Feb 7, 2010)

alguno sabe si se vende en la argentina?


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 28, 2011)

_*Estimados amigos del foro, recurro a su ayuda, estoy pensando comprar una maquina impresora de PCB, deseo enterarme de todo en cuanto se refiere a este tipos de maquinas, precios modelos, calidad... si usted tiene algo que recomendar cualquier cosa... lo agradecere, gracias de antemano*_


----------

